# Implications Of Going From 3.5 To 4.0 Tonne



## diverjgt (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi thinking of swapping our van to a 4 ton van and was wondering what implications this might have with ferry companys, tolls etc.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ferries no difference, tolls, it's your height like over 3mtr and the amount of axels you have....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours is 3.9 get charged no more than our 3.5 especially cos it's low profile don't think they are that clued up yet!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's cheaper for your road tax.  

tony


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Been running various motorhomes around 7.5mtr x 3.1 mtr for years. Weights 3850, 4100 and latest 4250..

Road tax, as stated. Cheaper £165 a year.

Tolls.. Usually we look like any other camping car and have only 2 axles so when in France / Spain and have used Tolls we get charged the same at a 3500kg van Class2.. ** Note** avoid automatic lanes, they measure your height !!

Ferry or tunnel makes no difference as they are more interested in Length.

Insurance, also no issues.

Technically it's speed limits on certain roads that are more of any issue BUT if your driving for leisure and not racing around you wont find it a problem.

OH.. And I assume you have checked your license to drive over 3500kg..


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Sorry To But In*

hey guys ,

reading your info on the ton, issue , i got the size issue more and tolls . very interested in this , have any of you travelled all the foreign routes as i am , travelling belgium luxemburgh germany switzerland italy , and back again in a month just over , need to know how to avoid toll roads as best i can , my camper 3,2kgs max 4,6kg . 6 wheelerand twin rear wheel , and high 3.1 length 7.65 . whats the chance sof a drive through minus the tolls , 1st time travelling this far . bit worried but confident driving it s just all the things you don,t know if you have not travelled foreign roads,

so all the experiance would be a great help , if you can , be extremely grateful ,
denton


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

As has been said there are little implications on ferries or toll roads(unless it's a tag axle) but another thing to consider is parking and motorway restrictions.

A lot of car parks have the ''no vehicles over 3.5 tonnes''rule and you are not allowed in the outside lane of a motorway,not a problem for most of us I know but there has been the odd occasion when I have wanted to get past 2 crawling HGV's in lanes 1 and 2 struggling up a long gradient. :roll: 

Also check your driving licence entitlement for vehicles over 3.5 tonnes,if you passed your test before Jan.97 it is ok to drive vehicles up to 7.5 tonnes,after that date and a further test is required.Don't know how old you are but I think(not sure) that a medical is also required at age 70 to drive heavier vehicles.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

According to the Highway Code, which makes reference to the appropriate Motorway Regulations, there is nothing that precludes a motorhome over 3.5 tonnes from using the outside lane of motorway with three or more lanes, unless it's towing a trailer of course.


Rule 265 of the Highway Code

The right-hand lane of a motorway with three or more lanes MUST NOT be used (except in prescribed circumstances) if you are driving:

any vehicle drawing a trailer

a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 3.5 tonnes but not exceeding 7.5 tonnes, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter

a goods vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes

a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight exceeding 7.5 tonnes constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver

a passenger vehicle with a maximum laden weight not exceeding 7.5 tonnes which is constructed or adapted to carry more than eight seated passengers in addition to the driver, which is required to be fitted with a speed limiter.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Sorry To But In*



merctoby said:


> hey guys ,
> 
> reading your info on the ton, issue , i got the size issue more and tolls . very interested in this , have any of you travelled all the foreign routes as i am , travelling belgium luxemburgh germany switzerland italy ,


Travelling Belgium to Lux and Germany is easy as most motorways are toll free anyway.
Switzerland I havent done BUT read the Swiss travel section as you may need to buy a toll card (Vignette ?) and there are different rules for vehicles over 3.5t.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dento 

Belgium, Netherlands, Germany no problem re weight , also I think Luxembourg. I just drove Poland to UK.

Re Licence, 'Wak44' is correct you need to keep Cat C1 over 70, which requires a medical(Form D4) - do it early because DVLA are slow.

Geoff


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thanks Guys,*

:idea: ,

thank you all star quality !, you mentioned the vignette, seeing i am max laden 4600kg and 3.2kgs unladen i guess i get charged the . heavier weight would you say ? , and i have heard or read you can get these vignette before you leave is that right if it is where , again i ask , not that handy with this laptop yet , and still a bit of a novice  .

and the other question might i add , got myself a tin of hienz beans last year 57, lol! and licence ok, need a big camper to carry my pills , rattle a lot i do !,

how do you manage to understand the road signs out their :roll: . confidant i am but foreign language,s not my best back then in school hate,d language s sorry now . stellaplatz is this right are these laybys on motorways , rest stops on motorways , and fuel are these on motorways my friend says you will NOT! find any of these out there not like our country at all . he said years ago he came off the autobahn for fuel and food , when he needed to get back on he said it was a nightmare you dont know which way you came , ect, so he is seriously putting the wind up my shirt . and AIRE"s am i getting this right things are flying at me here my ears are burning mad with all the questions . 
so honestly guys what do you think , :? 
dent 
any way take care all you have been great ,


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Merc
Just take your time
Road signs are pretty similar to ours.The ones you don't recognise you can usually figure out.

Relax

Enjoy the drive.
Don't rush, don't panic.

The only hiccups we had was getting fuel on a Sunday. Lots of places closed
and the Fuel stations only had fuel dispensed when you put in your credit/debit card and a couple didn't take our card.
So plan ahead if travelling on a Sunday. Otherwise it's a breeze.

Enjoy

Kev and Sue


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Like the OP we are just changing from 3500k to a bigger beast at 4250k and so are interested in this thread.

I have been trying to find any info on driving regs. in France. So far I have found the reduced speed limits but can't find out if there are any restrictions to using lane 3 on motorways or anything else that might effect us.

Any further thoughts and tips from the old hands on here would be most welcome.

Landyman.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh and in the Alps Tignes won't let camper vans into the area
over 4 tons or not


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

In the UK, seems to me car parks are the biggest issue, with many not allowing vehicles over 3.5t (How do they know? - it says PHGV on your tax disk). Plus when you become a 70 y.o.

In France, lots of towns and villages have signs prohibiting over 3.5t, requiring you to go round the ring road/bypass, and other roads prohibiting them 'sans riverains' = 'except residents'.

People have posted here saying they ignore such signs, but that's not the point. Its a bit like ignoring speed limits...

See also this current thread about motorway tolls:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123593-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Again, over 3.5t, you should be a higher class of toll on French autoroutes but many are not charged correctly, so get charged class 2 as though they were under 3.5 t.

Class 2

- Vehicle with overall height from 2 to 3 metres and GVW not exceeding 3.5 tonnes

The correct class is class 3

- Vehicle with overall height of 3 metres or more
- Vehicle with GVW of more than 3.5 tonnes


----------



## Tractordriver (Jan 25, 2009)

*Weight Over 3.5 Tonnes*

Agree with the previous posts but in addition we have found in France there are more roads than at home with 3.5 tonne limits e.g. the levees along the Loire. Still enjoy the extra payload especially for the return journey when laden - remember a single bottle of wine weighs in at 1.25kg and much more if it has a fizz!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Landyman said:


> I have been trying to find any info on driving regs. in France. So far I have found the reduced speed limits but can't find out if there are any restrictions to using lane 3 on motorways or anything else that might affect us.
> 
> Any further thoughts and tips from the old hands on here would be most welcome.
> 
> Landyman.


Don't worry too much about lane 3 on motorways - they are few and far between, other than around Paris, and we never bother to try and get into the third lane there anyway. In fact, we don't use motorways very much at all, preferring the N/D roads and saving toll fees.

Also note that there are two types of 3.5 tonne limit: one applies to all vehicles, the other to lorries. If it is a lorry prohibition, the sign indicates a lorry and so a motorhome does not have to comply.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev1 said:


> Oh and in the Alps Tignes won't let camper vans into the area
> over 4 tons or not


How defined?


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Ohoy!all,*

all those aboard , 

thanks a million , relax i will thank kev, have to unload all parties , accept the dog he never complains, LOL! , :lol:

can i ask one question , maybe i am as stupid as i sound , !if that were possible LOL! but what are N/D roads ?.with regards toll!!!.
does anyone know if you can get vignette , is this right , did i get that right :? 
can these be paid here in uk , just in case their might be a problem , with language :? .
this question is for switzerland , and can you take any road meaning other than toll . i do remember a while back some thing to do with motorways , the locals or european people travel on the old motorways !as no charge is made . but others travel on the new motorways , and used to have some sort of box fixed on to the front of your vehicle for them to monitor your length of travelling along these motorways , again this was a while ago how long i have no idea . but any one heard or experienced this past or present , as i say i am a total novice to the travelling on these continents . 
but as i say you guys are all individual stars , in your own way helping out as you do , what goes round come,s round .

and if any one hear is travelling on route between june and july , if you see 2 old girls and an old man on the side of the road some where ! you know you have met my previous crew but i and the dog are way ahead , lol! but beware do not pick them up as you will be hog tied and your nerve,s will fry :lol: LOL!!!!!!!!!!. lol!

any way cheers guys , see you again in the threads no doubt , 
take care , 
dent.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

To answer some of your questions Merctoby, N and D roads in France refer to Routes National and Routes Départmental, in other words A roads or B roads in our parlance. In fact, many previously N routes have been reclassified as D routes since the opening of motorways. The national government has to pay for N routes, but cost of maintaining D routes falls on the Département. This means that many D routes are first class roads. Neither N nor D incur any tolls.

France does not operate a vignette system on its motorways (autoroutes). Pay as you go at toll booths. All motorways in the Isle de France (area around Paris) are free of tolls, as are some other parts of the network. An atlas will show you which are still free of charge according to the colour coding of the roads.

Switzerland and Austria operate a vignette system for motorways and major highways. This applies if you are plated at 3.5 tonnes or less. If over 3.5 tonnes, you have to get a 'Go Box' which attaches to the windscreen and which you then 'feed' with pre-payment. In other words, the Vignette is a flat rate based on the time period you purchase, the 'Go Box' is tolled per kilometre.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Switzerland*



JeanLuc said:


> To answer some of your questions Merctoby, N and D roads in France refer to Routes National and Routes Départmental, in other words A roads or B roads in our parlance. In fact, many previously N routes have been reclassified as D routes since the opening of motorways. The national government has to pay for N routes, but cost of maintaining D routes falls on the Département. This means that many D routes are first class roads. Neither N nor D incur any tolls.
> 
> France does not operate a vignette system on its motorways (autoroutes). Pay as you go at toll booths. All motorways in the Isle de France (area around Paris) are free of tolls, as are some other parts of the network. An atlas will show you which are still free of charge according to the colour coding of the roads.
> 
> Switzerland and Austria operate a vignette system for motorways and major highways. This applies if you are plated at 3.5 tonnes or less. If over 3.5 tonnes, you have to get a 'Go Box' which attaches to the windscreen and which you then 'feed' with pre-payment. In other words, the Vignette is a flat rate based on the time period you purchase, the 'Go Box' is tolled per kilometre.


In Switzerland last year. We were just passing through for the day. We were charged the minimum which was one week for a 5000kG motorhome. I think it was £17.

TM


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Switzerland*



teemyob said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > To answer some of your questions Merctoby, N and D roads in France refer to Routes National and Routes Départmental, in other words A roads or B roads in our parlance. In fact, many previously N routes have been reclassified as D routes since the opening of motorways. The national government has to pay for N routes, but cost of maintaining D routes falls on the Département. This means that many D routes are first class roads. Neither N nor D incur any tolls.
> ...


Hello,

I am planning on going through Switzerland on my way back from Italy into France. The last time i did this trip i just stopped one night ona site in Switzerland to break up the journey.

My new van is 4250KG so I know i will need a go box, so is £17 the minimum your charged if your passing through?? I have friends who wanna try and get a rough idea of how much the holiday will cost them.

cheers


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A few years ago, we uprated our van from 3500kg to 4100kg, but have recently changed back to a 3500kg van.
Part of the reason we changed back is that the Go box or similar type of automatic charging is not just restricted to Austria as more and more, particularly Eastern European countries seem to be going down that route.
Then as mentioned above, there are lower speed limits and more and more weight restrictions popping up here there and everywhere. I must admit, we used to ignore them as they are mostly aimed at trucks, but that is not the point and if you were involved in an accident it could have implications.
The reason we initially uprate was because we carry everything for every eventuality as we mainly wild and are self sufficient.
However we now have found a van that suits us in the 3500kg category and with a good payload.(670kg)


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Nick just seen your question
In April this year
We were parked on the car park in Le Brevierre
stayed there 5 nights.
But were meeting friends in tigne each day to ski
However friends were staying in a chalet in Tignes Le Lac
We said we would go out with them on the Thursday night for a meal (The night the chalets chuck everyone out)
So I called in at the tourist info in the the centre of Tignes Le Lac and asked where would be the best place to park for a couple of hours while we went out for the meal and we would then go back to Le Brev.
The guy behind the desk said that no motorhomes were allowed into Tignes and if the Police saw them they would be ticketed.
He said the law had been in place for 1 year.

We decided not to take the chance
So no meal with friends and Some food place lost 50 euro's 

Kev


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that was helpful to the OP.

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If the weight restriction sign has a picture of a 'lorry' then the restriction applies to goods vehicles only and not other vehicles including campercars. If it is a restriction sign with just the weight limit then it applies to alll vehicles.
See this previous topic and the post from glandwr, the first one on page 4 with appropriate diagrams.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-105055-days0-orderasc-30.html


----------

